# Congrats theCaptn' !



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)

first new position,now a music video..you are going places bro


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 27, 2012)

The Captn's mustache is hawt.


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2012)

......mildly revolting  to say the least  .......................GOOD JOB !!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Party at the Captn's, he's buying the food, BYOB


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 27, 2012)

WTF! Is this the Russian version of Karma chameleon ?!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2012)

theCaptn' will be serving jewboy brisket


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 28, 2012)

thats not really chocolate dude

they had chimichangas for breakfast and lunch, u guess what that it is!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 28, 2012)

I learned from a mechanic buddy this am a bottle of chocolate syrup in a gas tank with will totally fuck up the fuel injectors in a car.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 29, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2012)




----------

